# Feeding rabbits.



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Pinky mice have been a huge success for Sophie. She is getting two a day right now.

I wished that I had gotten a couple of rabbits to try with her. Shipping costs a lot (~$50), and I had gotten enough pinkies to last a long time (600; 3 sizes).

But Rodent Pro is having a big discount on shipping for the next few days only; $25 a box. So I'm thinking about getting a few, and maybe some pinky rats also.

Who is feeding rabbits? Aside from the meat, what rabbit organs do hedgehogs like or dislike? I'll have to thaw, butcher, and dole out a nightly allotment and am trying to get a feel for how other people are feeding rabbit.

Sophie loves all of her real foods. I've had to take away crickets, though. Even in small quantities and even with not-every-day rations, they throw off her digestion. The chicken chicks were too much trouble. I had thought that skinned and feathered would be enough, but she won't touch them unless fully butchered into bite size pieces which is way too much trouble for those. I think that rabbits might be ideal.?

...............................................

Loving the pinkies.

*http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/pinky-2.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/pinky-3.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/pinky-4.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/pinky-4-cr.jpg

.

*


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Most people are squeamish about this kind of stuff. Most hedgehogs circulating in the pet trade today are usually domesticated and thus the need to feed them something that they may eat in the wild is unnecessary.

I do however own two hedgehogs with wild-caught, desert living parents that doesn't eat kibble and would only take live prey. I give them feeder frogs and lizards that i personally breed and some occasional small snakes and scorpions. Now they're learning to eat boiled chicken hearts coated thinly with olive oil and sprinkled with powdered sunflower seeds and powdered eggshells.

If you are planning to feed them rabbit meat then offer the non-fatty parts


----------

